# Cutting Board PFS



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought some of you might be interested in my latest project. In spite of my efforts to expunge it, it seems the PFS virus is alive and well in my house!

A lady friend asked me to make a slingshot for her so that she could plink around with stones down on the beach. While browsing a second hand store not long ago, I spotted a very cheap cutting board. It seems to be made of HDPE ... high density polyethylene. That stuff is pretty tough. The board was 5/16 inch (8 mm) thick, so I thought it would be great for a PFS. Also, the board had a juice groove all the way around the edge, and I thought I could incorporate that to help keep the bands in place. Here is a photo of the cutting board and a PFS I cut out of it.










You can still see the price tag on the board ... 39 cents! Here is a photo of the PFS on edge so you can see the thickness and another view of the juice groove incorporated into the forks.










I decided to use #64 rubber band chains from Staples, so that the lady could get her own bands and change them when necessary. I drilled holes in the goove of the forks to make band attachment super easy. Because so much of the bands was taken up at the fork attachement, I used a chain of 4. Here is the finished item.










Each chain is 4 sets of 2 bands. When the lady tried it, she still found it too stiff for her. So I made tapered chains. At the fork I put 2 sets of 2 bands. Then finished off each side with 2 single bands to the pocket. So from the pocket to the fork, the rubber bands are: 1-1-2-2. That was easier to pull, and still gave decent speed with .44 lead balls. I am sure it will throw small stones just fine.

I gave her some brief instructions ... point at the taget with the forks, give the pouch a half twist (thumb up), anchor at the cheek bone, release gently. She fired a few rounds and seemed to get the hang of it. I suppose it is another potential lawsuit for Dgui









By the way, I did a bit of testing concerning the strength of my cutting board material. I took a chunk of the waste and put it flat on an anvil. Then I gave it a moderate smack with the flat of a heavy ball peen hammer. Nothing happened! So I flipped the hammer over and gave the stuff a real solid smack with the ball of the hammer. That did fracture the board material. But, you could hang the PFS up so it hangs freely and hit it with whatever you want (as Bill did with his G10), and it would not be damaged in the least. Perhaps if you took a shot at it with steel ball and heavy bands you might damage it ... but I do not intend to do that in normal use! No doubt the stuff is not as tough as G10, but it seems more than ample for a PFS.

My cutting board PFS was cool enough that I decided to make one for myself ... what the heck, I have a lot of material left over ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice, and at 39 cents a fantastic deal, i think i need to make a pfs after seeing this picture.

i also like how the slot is alredy built into the board
what about flipping the pouch when using a pfs?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

peash00ter said:


> what about flipping the pouch when using a pfs?


Dgui is the expert on such matters, and you should certainly ask him. But with the several PFS style slingshots that I have, pouch flipping is a natural result of holding your thumb on the top of the pouch and releasing by moving the thumb up ... I do not consciously give it any extra flip with my forefinger. Having said that, I recently smacked my middle knuckle while trying to shoot bareback, so maybe I need to do more flipping!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks charles , i am very interested in a pfs and idk how to shoot one lol, looking up youtube vids on it now, will a single 2040 tube work for pfs ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

peash00ter said:


> thanks charles , i am very interested in a pfs and idk how to shoot one lol, looking up youtube vids on it now, will a single 2040 tube work for pfs ?


http://youtu.be/jSlnVsozoo0


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles, That's a Beautiful cutout you did. Mine are not so nice. You Friend just might give you a Kissy and who know she might even slip you the Tongue!


----------



## cgriffs (Aug 7, 2011)

neat idea!

thanks for sharing, Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dgui said:


> Charles, That's a Beautiful cutout you did. Mine are not so nice. You Friend just might give you a Kissy and who know she might even slip you the Tongue!


Slingshot seduction ... a whole new field to explore. Dgui, you really are a DOG!!!!









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

hahahah


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for a very interesting post. I use that material for other things and yes it is almost indestructible.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

i got some cutting board at goodwill for 99c, now all i need to do is the cutting







, thanks guys,


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant job!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles, I would prefer being referred to as a Dingo rather than a Dog. And make no mistake about it I Love SlingShot Porn.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

also ty dgui for the pfs pattern, i am sure to use it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dingo, Dawg -- Potato Potahto. Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, pre cut grooves too


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Genius.
Absolutely love the idea.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Charles...I also used a similar type board from Walmart 3/8 inch thick...pretty much indestructible, and wil handle any size band or tube...nice idea with the chain bands...!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ shooter said:


> Charles...I also used a similar type board from Walmart 3/8 inch thick...pretty much indestructible, and wil handle any size band or tube...nice idea with the chain bands...!


I am sure this is not original with me ... I am not surprised that you thought of using the cutting board as well ... you know, great minds and all that! Well, the chains are readily available most everywhere. And they are easy to attach and quick to change when necessary. No fumbling with string or little bands trying to tie things. I figure you could easily fly with one of these ... just take it apart and put the pouch, rubber bands, and handle in your carry-on luggage. There are not metal parts to upset the folks at the scanners. When you get to your destination, you can put it all together again quickly and easily.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You could certainly start a trend by wearing it as a Medallion.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that is a genius way of using the juice groove/band groove.
im going to have to look for some more hdpe soon.. i still have 5 feet squared of 1/2 inch stuff. but only two slingshots worth of the 3/4 inch stuff i had.
i think the hdpe is best for smaller slingshots for some reason.. pocket shooters, fork-u's and PFS's.
would be cool to find hdpe in black.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dgui said:


> Charles, I would prefer being referred to as a Dingo rather than a Dog. And make no mistake about it I Love SlingShot Porn.


Well, Dgui ... you old Dingo ... here is a little Sling Shot Porn, just for you


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

This idea is so good, now i know what you meant by "using stuff for slingshots which aren't designed for it". Good job!

btw. even if its for dgui, i like the slingshot porn too! Got a new iphone background, lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the catty and recycling you do Charles. Thanks for all you have been sharing with us on the forum.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

hey charles how are the bands, people are recommending getting 107 bands but i like the 64 chains ?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very simple and effective, Mr Charles his idea is very good.
Master dgui is creating school


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

peash00ter said:


> hey charles how are the bands, people are recommending getting 107 bands but i like the 64 chains ?


I did not do a lot of shooting with the chains. There are a lot of things to like about the chains. (1) They are cheap. (2) They are available everywhere. (3) They are very easy to attach. (4) They are easily modified to make them stronger or weaker.

I have just finished another PFS banded with 105s ... I will post about it in a different thread.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Clever stuff Charles


----------

